#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Novel approaches to improving high temperature corrosion resistance

## Mechen

Novel approaches to improving high temperature corrosion resistance by Michael Schutze, W. J. Quaddakkers



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  


Password: 5835See More: Novel approaches to improving high temperature corrosion resistance

----------

